# St George hunting?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife is dragging me down to St George next weekend to see the in-laws -#&#*!- and I am always bored to tears down there because I cant find much to do.

I usually go shoot some cans out on the Arizona strip, but thats about it.

I rarely see and jack rabbits out there either, so I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share with me some places to try on the utah side. I like hunting most things; ducks, chuckar, rabbits, and so on. 

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

How about all the quail just west of the city???


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I havent seen any quail  

I usually am stuck in the wife's car and dont take it out very far. Are there many quail out there?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Most of my family lives in St. George and there are cottontails everywhere down there. You just need to get out and kick the brush.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

HuntingCrazy said:


> Most of my family lives in St. George and there are cottontails everywhere down there. You just need to get out and kick the brush.


Do you have any suggested areas to go? I only know the Arizona Strip area, and havent had much exposure to other areas beyond that. I tried going out toward Ivans last weekend and goofed around out there, but didnt see more than a tweety bird.

I will be going down again for Christmas and am hoping to find somewhere.

Thanks for the heads up though HC


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Bax* I tried to send you a pm, but I am mentally challenged when it comes to computers, so I will just tell you here. Go west out of St. George on old hyw 91 till you are out of the indian reservation and you should be able to find some quail anywhere around there. If you want some more specifics pm me and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks 2-Fer!

Do you know if I can get out there in the wife's car? Or is 4 WD better for that area?

We usually dont take my truck down there to save on gas, so that limits me a bit


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

You can take your car. My friend and I were there a few weeks ago, and we passed a few people in cars off of the dirt road we were hunting on it is maintained quite well. I think anywhere off of hwy 91 would be a good spot there were sure a lot of people lining the road a few weeks ago hunting quail.


----------

